# RIP Yogi



## racing_kitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Yogi Berra, a man as well-known for his quotes as his skill behind the plate, passed away yesterday. He was 90.

One of his nephews is a lieutenant here with MPD. Please keep the Berra family, and the Yankee fandom in your prayers today.


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2015)

"It ain't over 'till it's..." damn.

Blue skies.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2015)

Never really have been a Yankee's fan, but I do have great respect for Mr. Berra.

Blue skies, fair winds.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Life time Yankee fan here. I've watched my share of games at Yankee Stadium,  from behind the visitors dug out. Yogi was a legend for so many reasons. Rest In God's Own Peace Mr. Berra.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rest in Peace Yogi Berra


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2015)

You couldn't help but like Yogi.


----------

